# Hitachi 53FDX20B



## kberdogin (Oct 19, 2011)

I picked up a 53" Hitachi for "free" with what I believe is a simple convergence problem. (The picture has a 3D affect, red and blue shaddows). I took the board out from the TV and when I flipped the board over I noticed some jumper wires. Normally those if they do exist are bare wires, these are shielded which leave me to believe they have been placed on after the fact. I would like to know if anyone out there would know: 1) if they are from the factory and 2) if they are not would it hurt to leave them off?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My guess is that they are factory installed. If done by a repair technician, he/she who would need a service manual with schematics to know where to place the jumpers. I would leave them, since apparently there is a reason they were put there.


----------

